# Kidney Stones



## Angela (Mar 18, 2009)

Does anyone know any home remedies for getting a kidney stone to pass faster? I've already done the drinking lots of water and tried olive oil, lemon juice, apple cider and cranberry juice. If anyone has any other suggestions, please let me know. Owww........!


----------



## steelcitybrew (Mar 18, 2009)

Home remedy for kidney stones: kidney stones symptoms, kidney stones treatment

theres a whole bunch there that sucks real balls


----------



## IBRRHOBO (Mar 18, 2009)

Home remedies will all revolve around diuretics. Back to Eden was the book my grandma always swore by for that kind of stuff. Me? Morphine, yup. Lots of fucking morphine and visit morphius on ur trip. Now, morphine is a derivitive of homeopathic meds ... poppey plants, I believe. 

For real, good luck!


----------



## Angela (Mar 19, 2009)

Yeah so much for the home remedies. I went to the hospital and got some good drugs for this shit, anyone that's ever had a kidney stone will know why.


----------



## IBRRHOBO (Mar 19, 2009)

Bravo! And remember by going to the hospital you're attacking the system most of ya hate by adding yet another bill to it (unless u have insurance). Besides, homepathy can treat a lot of things, but I believe u made the right decision.


----------



## Angela (Mar 19, 2009)

IBRRHOBO said:


> Bravo! And remember by going to the hospital you're attacking the system most of ya hate by adding yet another bill to it (unless u have insurance). Besides, homepathy can treat a lot of things, but I believe u made the right decision.



Nope, I sure don't have any insurance so the hospitals gonna be stuck with that bill.


----------



## finn (Mar 20, 2009)

IBRRHOBO said:


> Home remedies will all revolve around diuretics. Back to Eden was the book my grandma always swore by for that kind of stuff. Me? Morphine, yup. Lots of fucking morphine and visit morphius on ur trip. Now, morphine is a derivitive of homeopathic meds ... poppey plants, I believe.
> 
> For real, good luck!



I know the shakers would brew a poppy-seed tea, though I read it was sometimes used to pacify rambunctious kids (they would adopt out of orphanages).


----------



## stove (Apr 1, 2009)

IBRRHOBO said:


> Bravo! And remember by going to the hospital you're attacking the system most of ya hate by adding yet another bill to it (unless u have insurance). Besides, homepathy can treat a lot of things, but I believe u made the right decision.



There's fighting the system, and then there's looking out for number one. Which is more important to you? Hell, I hate hospitals, but if I had something like Stones, I'd drag my ass over there as fast as I could hitch/hop/crawl/teleport.


----------



## doodoojerky (Apr 2, 2009)

liquor......drink it.... it will help keep them away at least...


----------



## Angela (Apr 2, 2009)

Update: the kidney stone passed!! I hope I never have one again but people that are prone to getting them usually don't just get one in a lifetime which sucks.


----------



## Angela (Apr 3, 2009)

Yeah kind of like giving birth to a jagged object through a small space that was not intended to stretch and the labor lasts along time. As for the drinking, I've heard very mixed things on that. Some say that it helps and others say that it aggravates them. I can't think though that once you've already got one it can do any harm and helps to flush them out.


----------



## KEVIlgeNius (Apr 26, 2009)

My highschool biology teacher gave birth to two kids and passed kidney stone once, she said that the kidney stone hurt more than the two kids put together. She also talked about some hormone women have that is a natural pain resistant (used in heavy loads during child birth, but still consistant during all injury). She concluded that a man passing a kidney stone would hurt more than a woman giving birth to two kids, scientifically. Yet Ed Keogh has done pain experiments in the sexes and men have a much higher tolerance to pain. Sticking their arms in ice water to the point of bleeding. His conclusions suggested that woman manifest pain into emotional stress where men dull the pain to more of a general sensation. So an un-emotional woman naturally has the most pain resistance of any person on the planet, followed by the average man and then an emotional woman.


----------

